# 1/23 New Orleans Hornets - Miami Heat



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>Sunday, January 23rd, 6:00 p.m. ET @ Miami, American Airlines Arena 


*(7-32) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








[email protected]








*Miami Heat*
*(29-12)*

*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Rodney Rogers #54 
PJ Brown #42 
*Key Subs:*






















Chris Andersen #12 | Casey Jacobson #?? | Bostjan Nachbar #10



*Miami Heat Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Dwyane Wade #3 
Damon Jones #19 
*Frontcourt:*
Eddie Jones #6 
Udonis Haslem #40 
Shaquille O'Neal #32
*Key Subs:*






















Rasual Butler #45 | Keyon Dooling #5 | Christian Laettner #44 



*Key MatchUp:*









*<->*








*Dan Dickau #2<------->Dwyane Wade #3*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

As I am a Heat fan for life I have to predict for the Heat, but it's realistic:

*MiamiHeat** 110
-
New OrleansHornets 98*


It was pretty dificult for me to find a KeyMatchUp because the Hornets have Missmatches everywhere! 

Dwyane Wade > Dan Dickau
Damon Jones > J.R. Smith (wait one year and it will change)
Eddie Jones > Lee Nailon
Udonis Haslem > Rodney Rogers
Shaquille O'Neal > PJ Brown
:whoknows:


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

It's going to be a very tough game for the Hornets! But if they can pull this win off it would be great!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I predicted a loss against the Pacers and I was wrong. I'll predict another loss against the heat tonight, hopefully I'm wrong again

HORNETS 94
HEAT 101


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat 118
Hornets 83


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Baron Davis is expected to miss this game.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=rotowire-aronavisxpectedtoiss&prov=rotowire&type=lgns


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

jesus, this loss hurts!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well it's the first game for Lampe and Vroman, so that must've hurt team chemistry a lil' bit.... (I'm very good at making excuses for losing  )


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

That was a very hard lose for New Orleans! Hopefully they can recover quickly!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

OMG!!! What the hell was going on on the hardwood`????


Just forget about this loss and look forward to the next games!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

what do you think about Jacobsen? He had 9 pts 7 assists and 7 rebounds, but shot 2-9. I think once he learns all the systems he'll be one of our key contributors! It's gonna be a hard fight for the starting SG spot with JR, Casey and even Bostjan is in the race.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

He is an allrounder, I didn't expect that... And he seems to be very good at the ft-line...

Gonna be one of our top players from the bench, I hope J.R. keeps the starting spot!


----------

